# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: G8 landen in strijd tegen dementie

## Leontien

In de strijd tegen dementie hebben de G8-landen afgelopen woensdag afspraken gemaakt ten aanzien van dementie. De bedoeling is dat in 2025 een medicijn is ontwikkelt dat de ziekte kan genezen of de symptomen kan tegengaan. Daarvoor is veel geld nodig voor onderzoeken.

Wereldwijd zijn er 44 miljoen mensen die lijden aan Alzheimer en dat zullen er in de toekomst alleen maar meer worden. Op dit moment bestaan er nog steeds geen werkende medicijnen tegen de ziekte. Er is wel medicatie die hooguit de symptomen onderdrukken. Daarnaast zijn de afgelopen 15 jaar wel honderd experimentele medicijnen mislukt.

De G8 bestaat uit acht vooraanstaande industriële staten, namelijk Verenigd Koninkrijk, Frankrijk, Duitsland, Italië, Japan, Verenigde Staten, Canada en Rusland.

Wat vind jij dat de G8 nu gaat strijden tegen dementie.

----------

